# More fishies!!



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok I need help identifying these two fish. I have a bad memory and didn't remember what the label called them, and possibly the label could have been wrong. The first two pics are of the same fish, and the last one is behind the yellow lab. Any help?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

kristin will probably know, africans arent my thing. Its some sort of mbuna though


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

ok here's one more pic with both of them in it along with the yellow labs....


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquarium/mbuna_greshakei.html
metriaclima greshakei.....aka.....paeudotropheus greshakei
that would be the one on the bottom of the last pic....the bars will come and go as the fish's mood changes


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe someone else will provide some input. I think the brownish one is a Labidochromis sp. "hongi" or M. greshakei, but I'm not convinced either way. The blue one looks kind of like a Peac0ck to me.....but again, I'm not certain.

I'll be interested to see what other people think. 

edit: Bob posted 2 minutes before me! Glad to see he thinks greshakei as well...that was my first thought when i saw the fish, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

The 3 dots make me lean away from the peac0ck family. I believe it's a juvenile male Copadichromis Azureus. It'll probably develop some white in the dorsal (top) fin as it gets older. The 3 dots will also fade into the background more as he ages as well. I used to breed them, gosh 15 years ago or so. They are pretty peaceful comparatively speaking.


----------

